# GALVIN GREEN WATERPROOFS- 2012 model



## CMAC (Aug 14, 2012)

The first thing that struck me was how incredibly light they were while still feeling like a quality garment. I had chosen from the 2012 range, the â€˜ADAMâ€™ jacket and the â€˜AQUILAâ€™ trousers.

The jacket slipped on easily, and once zipped up it felt snug yet still provided considerable free movement, I tested that with the _â€˜arms above head stretchâ€™_ and had no bumfling (is that a real word) around my neck and chest, a full golf swing felt as if I was in my normal golf jumper and didnâ€™t feel restricting in the least. A round high collar was close enough to my neck to prevent lots of â€˜drippingâ€™ plus the smooth material added to the comfort.

Two front zippered pockets, inside pockets and an adjustable bottom edge all add to the experience of wearing quality. I wore this on a warm and wet day yet unusually didnâ€™t feel that inner wetness sometimes associated with waterproofs on a humid day.

The Aquila trousers are just a joy to wear, low noise, easy to pull on/off, perfect tailored fit due to the stretch fabric in key areas, fleece pockets for those chillier days and excellent breathability similar to the jacket.

Galvin Green are not the cheapest on the market but they ooze style and quality from head to toe, literally! â€¦..and they keep you dry, guaranteed!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 14, 2012)

Had two GG jackets, both went back within 4 weeks. Wasn't impressed with their customer service either. Thankfully WL Gore stepped in and sorted out the issues.

Good luck.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 15, 2012)

As far as I am concerned I will never wear another suit bar Galvins....well worth the money.

I had a wee issue with a jacket that I had for 8 years,it was letting in a tad of water,a tad mind you.Sent them back via Pro at Hirsel (whom I didn't purchase them from) and a brand new one was in my possesion less than a week later.

Superb.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah great product, I've got a Galvin jacket. Went for the paclite shell as it was lighter. Fantastic to swing in no restrictions. Completely waterproof.


----------

